# Catering Comapny Software



## yjm1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I am the general manager for a small catering firm. I am looking to upgrade our current order taking/packing system. Right now the orders are printed in an ms word document with an excel sheet input for the pricing. It is then also transferred to quickbooks for invoicing. The problem with this method is it doesn't give me a proper way to generate packing lists and I find myself at jobs and having forgot items. I know there is software out there that allows for catering items to be associated with menu items but I feel that those software packages will be very costly and will create a huge amount of redundancy.

What system do other professional catering companies use to properly generate packing lists so that it is more simplified.

Also, if there is a system that will also analyze food cost to tighten up that aspect that would be nice too.

The main thing, is that I use quickbooks right now for bookkeeping and I don't want to have to handle multiple systems.

Thanks,


----------



## tony direnzo (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know who you vendor is but Sysco has a really good one that they offer it is called _Windstar_. With this program you can do all that you want and more you can set all you food cost percentages, manage inventory (it even uploads your current invoices and updates your prices for you), print order lists. You can set up and keep track of invoices for different catering clients, and so much more. It is incredible. And I also know that US Foods also has one that is decent as well.


----------



## eastshores (Oct 23, 2008)

This sounds like a combination of inventory and ordering. Are you looking to track what inventory you have on hand and update the market price when you re-stock? I assume you want a cost sheet to be generated when an order is created based on that current price?

What do you consider "costly" for a software package that would do exactly what you need done?

Edit: Tony do they offer those packages as part of their supply business?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

When you say tighten up, do you mean in your operation only? and tighten up what phase?  Amounts to order for x amount of guest?  Every place has different specs. for their own operation. I may serve a 5 ounce piece of something and you 6 or 7..  I kind of wrote my own software before software was even heard of by sitting down and figuring how much to order per 100 people of almost everything we used. Over th years I have updated and made changes but it still works and I have little waste, and a good cost ratio.


----------



## chefdave11 (Oct 27, 2011)

My brother, a computer guy, and I did a lot of research as we were getting ready to open our business.  Ultimately, Caterease won us over.  It's a very well-designed and powerful internet-based software program.  Honestly, I haven't yet used it for the specifics of what you're looking for (most of our business is not off-premises), but I know that it does have those capabilities and in general is pretty user-friendly.

We also use it in conjunction with Quickbooks.

It's not the "cheapest" out there, but it is reasonable.


----------



## tony direnzo (Sep 1, 2011)

Eastshores: they do offer these as part of their supply business at discounted prices, but windstar (the one with Sysco and the best one I've used) has a website where you cn purchase their web site is http://www.windstarcorp.com/index.html click on the tabfor restaurant pro. It is awesome


----------



## michaelcoulter (May 10, 2012)

I'm a new member here, but I wanted to comment that I've just sent out a request for input on doing some software development in the food service market. I've already posted on a couple other threads, so I won't repeat everything I wrote- you can view it in the thread I posted on if you'd like. Basically, I'm just looking for feedback on creating something for your market. I'd much rather try and make something useful that suits your needs, rather than pretend I know what you'd want or use.

Thanks,

- Michael


----------

